# CookieSoft.org was sagt ihr?



## Gunpowder (14. April 2012)

Guckt euch mal meine HP an : http://cookiesoft.org/  Feedback wäre cool!! Aber nru von Design her die Funktionen funktionieren noch nicht richtig!


----------



## SpiceLab (15. April 2012)

*Wichtig:* Regeln für das Homepage Review Forum - Stand: 18.10.2008

Folglich ist u.a. gemäß Regel Nr.1 dein Beitrag hier deplaziert, und paßt deiner Fragestellung zufolge besser in die Creative Lounge.

P.S. Die Umleitung wurde beim Mod-Team beantragt.


----------



## whateva (5. November 2012)

Hi,

ich denke es ist nicht beabsichtig, dass unten ein weisser Streifen ist, oder (siehe Anhang)?
Ansonsten finde ich es nicht schlecht, vielleicht den Cookie noch ein bisschen ordentlicher. Farben finde ich schon nicht schlecht, aber noch nicht ganz optimal, siehe https://kuler.adobe.com.


----------

